
Walmart.com - eganist
http://Walmart.com
======
eganist
Context—

Walmart just went live with a massive redesign. The person driving the effort
is Dan Makoski of Moto X and Project Ara fame.

I have a bit of an inside track on it considering I've known Dan from his
Microsoft days. The design is intended to be much more needs-focused and less
cluttered, though I've yet to actually give the site a try.

(I'm not affiliated with Walmart by any means)

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I'd have recommended putting that in the title. ;)

"Walmart launched a whole redesign of their site"

I signed in really quick, and my main original peeve with Walmart's site, the
frustration of getting to my personal lists, is gone. It's very easy to find
now, right where I expected it to be. So big +1 there.

On the other hand, I removed something from a list, and it slid away. And then
I realized later it was still on the list. In actually, it had slid away to a
confirm removal option, that I wasn't expecting (Amazon removes on one click
but allows you to undo it), but since I navigated away instead of clicking
Remove a second time, it didn't remove it. I found this unintuitive.

~~~
eganist
dang — regarding the title, thoughts on renaming the submission? I just went
with the raw page title.

I'll bring Dan M over to monitor the feedback.

~~~
benatkin
I like the title. It seems meta. It's a simplified title for a simplified
site...

I predict the title will be changed, though. Here's the original title for
context: Walmart.com

------
Zaheer
Some quick notes:

\- Feels a little _too_ mobile. Menu on left requires a click and should
ideally be a hover. I had to check to make sure I wasn't on some mobile site
as it looks like the mobile version just enlarged.

\- Search bar touches the top of the page. Needs some gap above it.

\- Navigation even on top right requires far too many clicks for basic
functionality (sign-in, etc). Desktop should take advantage of hover.

\- Was clicking around products and the experience feels a bit jarring. The
page loads and menu color changes are sudden and feel like a full page
refresh. I'm sure it'll get better over time but just mentioning.

Nice redesign overall! Looks more like Amazon's latest refreshes.

------
strict9
on a desktop walmart.com is a long series of annoyances:

\- hamburger menu on desktop, why?

\- not 100% recognizable icons in the upper right (requiring a hover)

\- Large product images for categories with tiny text

On the plus side, search and search results are well done.

Why does nearly every ecommerce site put product reviews at bottom of the
product page? I'll never understand it.

~~~
eganist
> hamburger menu on desktop, why?

I'm seeing this everywhere, probably because the hamburger is now the
universal symbol for a menu.

~~~
strict9
It's recognizable, but why require a click to see subcategories? It's an
unnecessary interaction.

------
eadmund
It loads 'second-party' JavaScript (from domains which are pretty obviously
also owned by Walmart), which means that it doesn't work with uMatrix. It'd
have been easy enough to load all assets from something .walmart.com …

~~~
greenyoda
> _It loads 'second-party' JavaScript_

Most big sites that use CDNs do that.

> _which means that it doesn 't work with uMatrix_

It only takes a few seconds to permanently whitelist those domains (wal.co and
walmartimages.com) in uMatrix.

------
petraeus
We're having technical difficulties and are looking into the problem now.

